# Ghoti spells fish???



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes boys and girls g-h-o-t-i spells fish!

Someone showed me this today so I thought I'd pass it on.

http://blog.mangolanguages.com/2010/02/11/ghoti-spells-fish/


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy crap I am so glad english is my first language


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, that's weird..


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I learnt this during a course I took on George Bernard Shaw as "ghoti - fish" had at one time been attributed to him. He had some pretty wicked ideas about reforming the english language.....it's really unfortunate at least some of them were adopted.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I first heard that one from a turkish immigrant. He was laughing at how illogical the English language is. I often end up trying to explain to immigrants why my first name is spelt with a "ph" instead of a "v". I once had someone tell me that my name is spelt wrong. I gave up explaining it to him and just let him be.

Steve


----------

